# Took my little guy trapping today!



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

My son and I with one of the days catch!









Boy he liked tossing them in the sled!








The catch from the last couple days all lined up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good on you for taking him out and enjoying the day together all the while teaching him a little about trapping. That's a mess of rats you have there.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome day, looks like your son was having a great time! I remember going with my father was always a highlight of my week. Glad to see that people are still taking their kids out.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man. This is what makes it all worth while!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good stuff buddy! The little tacker looks like he's having a super time!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are some great pics and a real nice haul too ! Glad to see you getting your son involved. Looked like he was enjoying it !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, might have to keep a count on those rats, if one is missing check his bedroom.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job Coyotejon on both the catch and getting a little one involved. Both of you will remember those memories for years to come and thats worth more than you ever make selling the pelts.


----------



## Acedog (Feb 17, 2012)

Way to go dad. Seems that too many parents wate till their kids are too old to get them involved. I proably wouldnt be on this site posting this if it wernt for my dad. Hes 72 and we still hunt and fish together as much as possable. I Wish we had those rast around here they look like a lot of fun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

way to go coyotejon!!!

greate pictures and that boy will be a partner for life. nice mess of rats.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! First time I have ever brought him with and he LOVED it! He just turned 3 a couple months ago so he is still pretty young but that what quite easily the best time I have ever had trapping in my life, and not because we did good on the rats, just because he was with! Can't wait to hopefully bring him along next weekend too!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Way to Go CJ---My Boy is 38 now and he enjoy's the Memories of our trapping days---sb*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

A guy in his 50's came out to my house today to buy a sauna from me and he saw my cats hanging on the wall. He started telling me how he lived for 30 years in Alaska and how his father was an old trapper from Michigan. He used to run the line with him as a kid.

The guy had a lot of memories even though he hasn't trapped in 40+ years.

So don't think they won't remember because they will.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats taken your son out I have a ten year old that loves to go out with me as well


----------

